# offset tail piece



## rhinoplumbing (Sep 5, 2013)

what is the consensuses on using an offset tail piece on a lavatory ? It creates a S trap does it not?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Before that can be answered, you must post an intro


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

no it creates a t trap


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rhinoplumbing said:


> what is the consensuses on using an offset tail piece on a lavatory ? It creates a S trap does it not?


 Becomes a Q trap


----------



## rhinoplumbing (Sep 5, 2013)

im sorry im not familiar to this site< an intro to what?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

rhinoplumbing said:


> im sorry im not familiar to this site< an intro to what?


Read the front page..


----------



## rhinoplumbing (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm a little slow, got it.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

never heard of an offset tailpiece, wouldn't u just offset the FOP?


----------



## PlumberShep (Sep 22, 2010)

rhinoplumbing said:


> what is the consensuses on using an offset tail piece on a lavatory ? It creates a S trap does it not?


I can't speak for UPC, but as far as IPC it is allowed. I have done jobs where the submittals specified the use of offset T.P.'s on ADA lavs. If you stop and think about it, it is no different than the end result of installing a center outlet waste, or a continuous waste. Only differences being that one serves two compartments and is field assembled ,while the other serves a single compartment and is factory made. IMO it is not an "S" trap.Cant find anything in the code that prohibits it.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

As long as the offset is made off the top of the ptrap it is not a S-trap. If you offset behind the ptrap with a 90 going down then it becomes a S-trap.


----------



## crown36 (May 21, 2013)

rhinoplumbing said:


> what is the consensuses on using an offset tail piece on a lavatory ? It creates a S trap does it not?


 Why are you using an offset tailpiece? Do you have any pics? I have used one of those about as often as I use a 60 degree fitting, which is virtually never.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Why are you using an offset tailpiece? Do you have any pics? I have used one of those about as often as I use a 60 degree fitting, which is virtually never.


We have used them quite a bit in ADA bathrooms. We get offset grid drains which immediately turn 90 degrees to the back wall. It gets the piping further back so that a person in a wheelchair doesn't have their knees pushing against the drain pipe. There are plastic drain pipe cover kits available that have a piece for the offset grid drain. If you use them, you have to rough the drain off center of the lav. If you rough for center, the trap doesn't line up well and the connection is well off the wall. Defeats the purpose. Don't have any pics.


----------



## Nlindbert (Sep 10, 2010)

I've never seen a offset tail piece by itself just offset wastes for lavatory is that different or am I mistaken?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Triplecrown24 said:


> Why are you using an offset tailpiece? Do you have any pics? I have used one of those about as often as I use a 60 degree fitting, which is virtually never.


There are times when you have to for breakroom sinks that have the knee cover board that slants in at a 45 degree angle for an ADA cover. Some hospital lavatories I have set required by spec to have the offset grid strainer installed.


----------

